# Best thing you've ever smoked?



## eppo (May 18, 2013)

So summer is smoking season for me. I spoke a piece of meat here and there the rest of the year but I try to smoke something every weekend over the summer. 
I'm always looking to make the best Q.  I've done, spares, baby backs, beef ribs, Chuck roast, pulled pork, chicken, wings. 
I'm looking to cook something that everyone who tries, says this is the best thing I've ever had. 
So i was hoping you guys can post a recipe of your best Q. 
I'm start, with my sweet and spicy ribs. 
Start with spare ribs, cook using 3-2-1 method. The night before, lather up with Worsteshire sauce, and this sweet rub :

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like
1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

After the third hour, when you wrap your ribs, add some butter, honey and a little coke.  
After 2 more hours,  remove your ribs from the Foil and mop with Jeff 's sauce. 
Throw them back in for and hour,  and enjoy! 
Hope everyone likes this recipe! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2013)

Your Ribs sound Great, eppo!!!

My Best Smoke????

I have smoked most normal smoke-able things, but I would have to say the best thing I ever smoked was my "Best Ever Prime Rib" (Link below).

My 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th best smokes were also Smoked Prime Ribs!!!

Bear

Smoked Prime Rib:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110433/prime-rib-new-best-ever

On edit: I usually pay $4.99 per pound.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 18, 2013)

Eppo, hello. I can't say Prime Rib as it always been out of my budget , Prepared a lot for the Restaurants I've worked  . A good Brisket is hard to beat for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















brisket cook 5-17-12 026.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 13, 2012






Low and Slow with good TBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and as always...


----------



## eman (May 18, 2013)

have to agree w/ da Bear. Prime rib is it!


----------



## ellymae (May 18, 2013)

So many things.. not that I am that good a cook, I just think low and slow does amazing things to meat.

A standing rib roast is right up there (doesn't have to be Prime). Salt, Pepper, and maybe some garlic. 225 degrees till 120ish, then sear the outside.

There is something about a good rack of pork ribs, or a good butt.... yum!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 18, 2013)

Prime rib for me.













Med Rare 135°.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Jan 6, 2013






Medium rare, dry aged, light Hickory smoke.













Rare 120°.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Jan 6, 2013






Rare, dry aged, light hickory smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view

Tom


----------



## jeoberg (May 18, 2013)

Well, I've only had my smoker for 2 weeks, so my output is 2.   I'll have to say the first thing I smoked was the best so far.  I smoked a pork butt for pulled pork to christen the grill after I broke it in.  It turned out so good, it didn't need a sauce to finish it off. I used apple wood to supply the smoke.  I'm not sure if it was beginners luck or my 35+ years of playing with fire that did the trick, but I really enjoyed that pork.  The second was a meatloaf this weekend.  I used mesquite for that, and it turned out well. I just don't think that any meatloaf is worth a 6+ hour wait.  I may throw one in on some other smoke, but I don't think I'll do it as an exclusive.


----------



## eppo (May 18, 2013)

Omg,  I can't believe I missed that in my post..  I've done prime rib, and it is awesome, and easy to get right. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2013)

My buddy Craig, (fpnmf) sent me a cigar......  That smoke was pretty darn good...  (I think it came from an island south of Florida)...  Then there was the beef short ribs..... they were good too....


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2013)

This is a loaded question me think


----------



## eppo (May 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> This is a loaded question me think


Na,  just in search for epic Q. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2013)

Just playing...probably a turkey in my pot belly smoker using propane and splits from a fallen maple tree, hickory, Apple chunks.
Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eppo (May 18, 2013)

Did a turkey last thanksgiving, treated great, cooked a little faster than I thought,  pulled it a bit hot, but it was good, and i'm definitely going to do it again. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlrtime (May 18, 2013)

king salmon


----------

